# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthetic Covers - UNYQ

## Maggie

One company thought it would be nice if they could give a wide variety of choices to those needed prosthetic devices.  This is why Fashion house and retailer, UNYQ decided to create these unique 3D printed prosthetic covers.  The Company who has a website here: http://unyq.com/ has produced 30 limited edition designs for above knee amputees.  The designs are created by fellow amputees.  The Coverings are printed with a polyamide material and weight around 1.5 pounds a piece, making them more than light enough.




UNYQ is looking to sell these covering for around $1000-$1400.  If you wish to design your own covering then it will run you around $2,000.  It's not cheap, but certainly something which can make an amputee feel more connected to their device.  Check out the pictures and videos below provided by UNYQ:

----------


## intohim

I'm loving the Sonic White-Black and the Alzette Leather Wood.  They are amazing looking.  The Alzette kind of looks like muscle tissue is showing through the skin.  Bad ass!

----------

